# Gnome 3.8, Systemd, Network Manager: Cannot connect wifi.

## th3crypt

Hai guys, I have problem with my fresh install gentoo. I Install Gnome 3.8 with Systemd.

Everytime i open network setting from gnome control center, always say "The system network services are not compatible with this version."

Anyone know what happen?

This my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8083588 total,   6519240 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Oct 2013 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/home/palibaya/Master/GNU-Linux/gentoo/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://kambing.ui.ac.id/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/home/palibaya/Master/GNU-Linux/gentoo/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel modesetting nvidia v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

This is my network manager instalation:

```

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.9.6.4 ~0.9.8.4 ~0.9.8.6 (~)0.9.8.8 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing (+)consolekit dhclient +dhcpcd doc gnutls +introspection modemmanager +nss +ppp resolvconf systemd test vala +wext +wifi wimax KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.8(14:11:18 10/27/13)(bluetooth dhclient introspection nss ppp systemd wext wifi -avahi -connection-sharing -consolekit -dhcpcd -gnutls -modemmanager -resolvconf -test -vala KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts

[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.7.3-r5{tbz2} 2.0-r2 {ap dbus debug eap-sim fasteap gnutls madwifi p2p ps3 qt4 readline selinux smartcard ssl wimax wps KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  2.0-r2(21:25:55 10/21/13)(dbus readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -p2p -ps3 -qt4 -selinux -smartcard -wimax -wps KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

```

Output from systemctl status NetworkManager

```

NetworkManager.service - Network Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Sun 2013-10-27 14:16:34 WIT; 11min ago

 Main PID: 2604 (NetworkManager)

   CGroup: name=systemd:/system/NetworkManager.service

           ������2604 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon

           ������2608 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-enp5s0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-b4...

Oct 27 14:16:35 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> Activation (enp5s0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

Oct 27 14:16:35 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Oct 27 14:16:35 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> (enp5s0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

Oct 27 14:16:35 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Oct 27 14:16:35 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> Policy set 'Wired connection 1' (enp5s0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Oct 27 14:16:35 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> Activation (enp5s0) successful, device activated.

Oct 27 14:16:55 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> (enp5s0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.

Oct 27 14:16:55 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> Activation (enp5s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct 27 14:16:55 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> Activation (enp5s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct 27 14:16:55 alice.com NetworkManager[2604]: <info> Activation (enp5s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

```

Output from:  lshw -c network

```

 *-network               

       description: Wireless interface

       product: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)

       vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

       logical name: wlp3s0

       version: 01

       serial: 74:2f:68:6f:29:1b

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=3.10.7-gentoo-r1 firmware=N/A latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn

       resources: irq:17 memory:ddc00000-ddc0ffff

  *-network

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet

       vendor: Qualcomm Atheros

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

       logical name: enp5s0

       version: c0

       serial: 54:04:a6:75:1e:7f

       size: 100Mbit/s

       capacity: 1Gbit/s

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=atl1c driverversion=1.0.1.1-NAPI duplex=full ip=192.168.1.102 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s

       resources: irq:44 memory:dc800000-dc83ffff ioport:9000(size=128)

```

Sorry guys, my english is very bad, i hope you understand what i mean.

----------

## croutch

What i undestand you have wpa_supplicant so enable you wifi with.

systemctl enable wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0

systemctl start start wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant#Enabling_with_systemd

----------

## th3crypt

 *croutch wrote:*   

> What i undestand you have wpa_supplicant so enable you wifi with.
> 
> systemctl enable wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0
> 
> systemctl start start wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0
> ...

 

Thanks for replay. 

But still not working, 

```

wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0.service - WPA supplicant daemon (interface-specific version)

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/wpa_supplicant@.service; enabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Sun 2013-10-27 16:16:04 WIT; 1s ago

  Process: 3161 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i%I (code=exited, status=255)

Oct 27 16:16:04 alice.com systemd[1]: Started WPA supplicant daemon (interface-specific version).

Oct 27 16:16:04 alice.com systemd[1]: wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=255/n/a

Oct 27 16:16:04 alice.com systemd[1]: Unit wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0.service entered failed state.

```

----------

## croutch

I found this.

Unable to connect to secured Wi-Fi networks

You can see the network connections listing, but choosing an encrypted network fails to show a dialog for key entry. You may need to install network-manager-applet. See GNOME NetworkManager setup.

from arch gnome wiki.

----------

## th3crypt

 *croutch wrote:*   

> I found this.
> 
> Unable to connect to secured Wi-Fi networks
> 
> You can see the network connections listing, but choosing an encrypted network fails to show a dialog for key entry. You may need to install network-manager-applet. See GNOME NetworkManager setup.
> ...

 

Network manager mananger applet (nm-applet) is already install from begining, and not working.

anyway, thanks for reply.

----------

## croutch

Look at the last post. Maby helps.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1274874

----------

## comprookie2000

I just upgraded to Gnome3 and the nm-applet had a x and would not respond to a mouse click or dropdown etc.

What I did may break your system etc so it is not recomended and I really don't know why it works but I needed to get the applet working so I took drastic measures  :Smile: 

I changed deny to allow in the file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf 

With vim;

```

:%s/deny/allow/g

```

I tried adding myself to the plugdev group and the netdev group and also adding sections to the above file adding them and myself, as suggested in some other posts on the web but did not work.

----------

